# [A] Neugründung für Anfänger, Berufstätige, Familien/ Gilde mit Levelstops



## Calymeth (11. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich beabsichtige eine neue Gilde auf dem PvE Realm Antonidas aufzubauen.
Die Fraktion wird Allianz sein und die Gilde wird entweder Echo oder Echos heißen.

Ich habe mit Classic am Releasetag begonnen und bis Wotlk aktiv gespielt.
Dann war die Luft raus und ich habe weder Cata noch MoP gespielt.
Jetzt habe ich aber wieder Blut geleckt und ich konnte auch meine Frau überzeugen Ihren ersten Char zu erstellen.
Nun suche ich Leute die mit uns gemeinsam neu beginnen wollen.

Wir haben 2 Kinder und aus diesem Grund soll auch die Gilde auf Berufstätige und Familien abzielen.
Es wird immer mal vorkommen das jemand wegen den Kindern spontan absagen muss oder afk muss oder ähnliches. Sowas geht einfach ganz klar vor.

Wir suchen Interessenten ü 25 (wir sind selbst 30 und 33)
Ich würde mit Levelstops spielen wollen (60,70...etc.) damit wir ganz in Ruhe zusammen das Spiel nochmalerleben können.
Den Server überlegen wir uns dann, er sollte natürlich gut bevölkert sein.

Das Ziel werden auch nicht die aktuellen Raids sein, sondern die 5er Instanzen. Das soll keine Unpersönliche Riesengilde werden sondern ein zusammenschluß von Leuten die Abends mal 2 Stunden oder 3 zusammen spielen wollen.
Powergamer und Raidsüchtige sind bei uns definitiv falsch.
Wir wollen auch schauen das wir uns die alten Raidinstanzen mal zusammen ansehen, denn die hat ja auch nicht jeder sehen können damals. Dies machen wir uns aber nicht schwerer als nötig. Wenn der Raid für Stufe 70 gedacht war kann man den auch mit 75 hervorragend besuchen 

Hier sammeln wir uns grade

http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/forum/topic/10341084397?page=1

Wir freuen uns sehr über neue Interessenten und hoffen auf viele entspannte und lockere Spielstunden ohne jeglichen Druck!


Gruß

Calymeth


----------



## Calymeth (12. April 2014)

Wir sind gegründet und ab sofort findet man uns hier 

http://wowgilden.net/echo

Schaut mal vorbei!

Gruß

Calymeth


----------



## Calymeth (13. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

wir sind ein Zusammenschluss von Spielern die im Schnitt Mitte 20 sind und in einem familiären Umfeld, in Ruhe spielen möchten.

Wir haben das Projekt am Samstag gestartet und sind bisher 15, sehr nette, Spieler.
Momentan nehmen wir bis maximal 20 Spieler auf. Da machen wir einen 2 Wöchigen Aufnahmestopp damit wir uns erstmal in Ruhe kennenlernen können.
Wir wollen definitiv keine anonyme Riesengilde werden!

Sobald wir uns dann kennengelernt haben nehmen wir wieder 5 Interessenten auf. Wenn die 5 neuen dann eingebunden sind die nächsten...
Unser momentaner Levelstopp liegt bei Level 40. Dort werden wir 2 - 3 Wochen Stoppen damit die Gilde nicht weit auseinander Levelt.

Wir Spielen auf Seite der Allianz auf dem Server Antonidas.

Wir sind Gelegenheitsspieler mit Beruf, Familie und sozialen Verpflichtungen die immer Vorrang vor dem Spiel haben. Einige von uns haben kleine oder auch große Kinder die durchaus auch mal einen Instanzengang sprengen können mit einem einfachen Alptraum u.s.w.

Wir legen Wert auf Höflichen Umgang miteinander und wollen einfach lustige und entspannte Abende zusammen erleben.

Wir spielen mit lockeren Levelstopps um auch den Neulingen nochmal die verschiedenen Raidbosse zeigen zu können die es im Laufe der Zeit so gab.
Wir stoppen aber nicht auf 60 um die 60er Bosse sehen zu können, sondern eher auf 62 oder 64.
Wir wollen es nicht so real wie möglich nochmal erleben sondern einfach die Instanzen und Bosse nochmal sehen und sie den Neulingen zeigen.

Bei Interesse freuen wir uns über eine "Bewerbung" bzw. eure kurze Vorstellung.

http://wowgilden.net/echo

Gruß

Calymyth


----------



## Calymeth (14. April 2014)

2 Plätze haben wir, bis zum ersten Aufnahmestopp damit wir uns kennenlernen können, noch zu besetzen.

Also meldet euch und werdet Spieler 19 und 20


----------

